# Noc 1113



## sbnm (Nov 13, 2014)

Its already mid November. and still 0 application accepted for NOC 1113. every other NOC acceptance are rising except for NOC 1113. any idea whats the matter?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You have already asked this elsewhere.


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, My application on NOC 1113 reached CIC on 12th of August... I see application fee being charged from FSW on 17th Nov 2014.


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

I too have applied under NOC 1113 & my application reached on 13th August.. on 18th Nov my CC was charged for application fee... hopefully now we get to see some movement in the number of applications for this category....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What the hell is NOC 1113? Do you think we have the codes memorized or something?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> What the hell is NOC 1113? Do you think we have the codes memorized or something?


Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers (1113)

I'm surprised that Canada needs more of those.


----------



## scharanjit (Jul 12, 2014)

hi 
i have also apllied under fsw 1113 category.

application reached canada on 1st december.

fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## scharanjit (Jul 12, 2014)

has anyone received a reply further to money being debited from CC?


----------

